# 1995 Merlin XL Frame... Build questions



## shinsplints (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi everyone - I picked my dream frame, a 1995 Merlin XL. I'm trying to figure out what size fork, headset, and whether a more modern crank like the SRAM 1x (road version) which are GXP or BB30 would fit. The head tube diameter measured 1 1/4" so would a 1 1/8" fork fit? I find that odd because wouldn't most road bikes have used a 1" fork in the mid-90s?

Hoping someone can help shed some light here.


----------



## DickLightning (Dec 9, 2020)

I’m new to this forum or else I would’ve replied sooner. My current setup is a ‘97 Merlin extralight.
My complete build is as follows:
1” ritchey comp carbon fork (your head tube is definitely 1”)
Chris king nothreadset 1”
Shimano ultegra r8000 FD, RD, shifters
Easton cinch crankset (tons of options with those rings if you wanna go 1x)
Chris King threadfit 30 BB (won’t work if your BB is the greaseguard type like they were building in the mid 90’s but works great on my BSA bottom bracket)

weird thing about my frame is that the BB is faced and threaded immaculately, the head tube, not so much. When I installed the headset it became readily apparent. I guess it wasn’t such a big deal back in the threaded steerer era. You could also go with a wound-up fork. They have plenty of 1”options- threaded or threadless. Just heavier and pricier, but better build quality than the ritchey complete carbon.


----------

